# Basic question 1 ("o" vs. "un")



## wanipa

Hi to all!

I've got a basic questions and can not find it in the thread, if I've not overseen. ;-(

1. What's the difference between o and un? (Both have the meaning of one, right?)


Mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## farscape

1. O and Un same thing as _eine_ and _ein_ in German
For 2 and 3 please open two more discussions: remember the forum rules? One topic per discussion thread please.

As a side note there should be a thread for " e vs. este" in this forum.

farscape - moderator


----------



## naicul

(...)
Both mean "is"
(...)


----------



## wanipa

Multumesc mult!


----------

